# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Android Service Tool / AST v1.01 - first update

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Android Service Tool / AST v1.01 - first update* 
Fastboot tab activated:
- Identify / Read device info
- Reset FRP ( MTK, SPRD, QLM mode )
- Change mode ( Normal, Bootloader, Recovery, EDL ) 
Motorola:
- Improved Flashing engine
In case of downgrade SW will ask about force flashing ( if bootloader unlocked )
Improved flashing : timeout fixes for big blocks
Improved flashing : revised flash pre-verification
Improved flashing : FW check and verify revised
- Enabled Bootloader operations
Get Unlock token - get data for Motorola boot unlock ( via MotoUnlockDev support )
Send unlock token - apply boot unlock code to device ( just copy received code in buffer )
- Improved ADB enable function
- Improved Reset FRP function 
Other
FastBoot/ADB protocols revised
Some main core changes and bugfixes   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

